# Growing In The Philippines



## greenops (Jun 11, 2011)

Are there Filipino growers in this site?

I lived there for 10 years and smoked with a lot of people and scored weed from many different sources. 

I can get a kilo for about 150USD, but the best weed in the PI is some outdoor sensi with big buds, a mild smell and much less potent than the weed you are used to. But for the amount you can easily get fucked up. 

Shit, if you dont have the type of connect i that have, you can get some really waaack shit. I remember seeing mold at least once. They are compressed, dried bricks, smell like sport socks. 

I just came across "high grade" (not really) weed over there twice, and it cost 40USD a gram! 

So i moved back to europe now and i'm learning the art of growing. 
When i go back to the PI i wanna start to grow there and teach people to do it, so that the weed in that country will get a fucking upgrade! 

My dream is to be able to cross the best local strain i can find there, with some pure skunk, kush and haze, and call it Baguio's Gold, PI Kush and The Pacman =))


----------



## micknacksrx (Oct 21, 2011)

yeah i currently live in phils and yeah thers lot of schwag here, im from cebu. our weed is some kind of different i think. ther are four types of weed i tasted here in cebu. one was the purple bud. smelled like purple flowers.heavy medicinal body high. deep dark purple buds. another is a haze that really smells like mango. not that cut it in have and smell it mango smell. but a smell of a mango that is freshly picked. a sour piney sweet mango smell... im not sure bout the taste though. the other one was a skunk that smelled a little bit like pineapples and tasted a bit citrus fruity and sweet. then the ordinary hazes and skunks and kushes. now im growing an OG 18 from reserva privada. and one mango weed from cebu.


----------



## HALFil (Feb 17, 2012)

I'm a half Filipino(mestizo) gardener living stateside. A few years back i brought some seeds back from the Phils. and recently tried to germinate them, to no avail. I would love to grow a Filipino strain, possibly Baguio Gold or Kalinga. If anyone knows where to find these in the states, or even in the Philippines, that knowledge would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## ch7co420 (Jul 30, 2012)

micknacksrx said:


> yeah i currently live in phils and yeah thers lot of schwag here, im from cebu. our weed is some kind of different i think. ther are four types of weed i tasted here in cebu. one was the purple bud. smelled like purple flowers.heavy medicinal body high. deep dark purple buds. another is a haze that really smells like mango. not that cut it in have and smell it mango smell. but a smell of a mango that is freshly picked. a sour piney sweet mango smell... im not sure bout the taste though. the other one was a skunk that smelled a little bit like pineapples and tasted a bit citrus fruity and sweet. then the ordinary hazes and skunks and kushes. now im growing an OG 18 from reserva privada. and one mango weed from cebu.


your from Cebu right? I'm also from Cebu specifically at Mandaue. Can you please help me? I don't know where can i get some seeds


----------



## LWD (Oct 23, 2012)

greenops said:


> Are there Filipino growers in this site?
> 
> I lived there for 10 years and smoked with a lot of people and scored weed from many different sources.
> 
> ...



Kumusta, when I was in the phils in Bicol region, I used to score 30 teabags for 1000 pesos. I lit up a joint in a tricycle one time, seen a police man nearby he looked at me but didn't do anything. The high of the particular herb I scored was a good head high but lasted for only 30 minutes, then I would kind of feel burnt out afterwards. Laws in the phils is harsh, but thats only if they find out.


----------



## cannawizard (Dec 11, 2012)

the purple bud from cebu is (sensi shiva skunk) IMO..

it was okay, mellow high --not that sativa head rush you get from most of the weed grown in PI..


----------



## cannawizard (Jul 13, 2013)

Sorry sir, no seed trading of any kind, since your in pinas anyways.. just take a trip to cebu and ask some locals about the "purple grass"~


----------



## Parrying Hands (Sep 22, 2013)

It's funny you wanna grow marijuana in your own country, since it has such tough penalties for using cannabis


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 22, 2013)

Parrying Hands said:


> It's funny you wanna grow marijuana in your own country, since it has such tough penalties for using cannabis


man made laws bruh, feel free to follow the "logical and sensible & (common sense)" ones~ Lol


----------



## gonfire18 (Sep 30, 2013)

Baguio City weed is pretty decent P30 per tea bag, It gives you that Cerebral high.


Im here in vegas and I have a grow OP THC BOMB 1week old.


----------



## gonfire18 (Sep 30, 2013)

If you have a low tolerance.


----------



## Seaturtle (Oct 10, 2013)

Whats up. Im living in Cebu for a while and I am looking for a weed dealer who has the good stuff for a good price and who knows how a scale works. If the price matches the quality, and the scale reads the weight ill be sure to be a returning customer. Please note i must some how have guarantee knowledge that you are not police or any other agency out to pull of a sting operation. 

Happy smoking!


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 10, 2013)

Lol.. your asking ppl online for weed deals-- and you want a guarantee they aint NARC/LEO.. are you high? 

--p.s. , if you dont wanna get busted over there, only buy "kush" or dank smoke from russians/israelis (or anyone thats not brown skinned) LOL.. dont buy from filipinos since most of them are fucking snitches (poverty will do that to ppl, snitching to get money for food)~ trust me~


----------



## Seaturtle (Oct 10, 2013)

well i was actually gonna try and send you a private message after read and looking at your profile you seemed legit. Haha the thing is how do i find these people to buy from. But yeah if you want to continue send me a message so we get off the public thread.


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 10, 2013)

Seaturtle said:


> well i was actually gonna try and send you a private message after read and looking at your profile you seemed legit. Haha the thing is how do i find these people to buy from. But yeah if you want to continue send me a message so we get off the public thread.


i feel ya, always be cautious~ it will serve you well 

anyways, most of the kush dealers are in metro manila & some are hiding in bag/sag growing in bunkers... Lol , you can thank the japanese for leaving behind such jewels~
but i heard cebu has a decent underground weed scene, what part of town are you in? no worries about being public, no filipino undercovers here.. i dont think they are funded enough properly to even carry out any real police work-- 3rd world perks


----------



## gonfire18 (Oct 11, 2013)

cannawizard said:


> i feel ya, always be cautious~ it will serve you well
> 
> anyways, most of the kush dealers are in metro manila & some are hiding in bag/sag growing in bunkers... Lol , you can thank the japanese for leaving behind such jewels~
> but i heard cebu has a decent underground weed scene, what part of town are you in? no worries about being public, no filipino undercovers here.. i dont think they are funded enough properly to even carry out any real police work-- 3rd world perks


FUCKING. RIGHT. xD


----------



## gonfire18 (Oct 11, 2013)

I can hook you up but you're in cebu, Dito lang ang mga kilala ko Metro manila, panggasinan, baguio, and abra. I forgot i have one in davao and general santos but they'r all my cousins and Im to shy to ask them.

You can go to [FONT=normal Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif]Maribago mctan island ask the fisherman over there.[/FONT]


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 11, 2013)

gonfire18 said:


> FUCKING. RIGHT. xD


Manila should soon have ograskals wifi and grape ape  Tho our island sativas still would run circles around most of these "kush" strains under the "trippy/spacebound" high department~


----------



## Seaturtle (Oct 11, 2013)

im in guadalupe near ayala mall, but yeah im not too scared of them being on this site since funding for them isnt very high haha.


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 11, 2013)

Seaturtle said:


> im in guadalupe near ayala mall, but yeah im not too scared of them being on this site since funding for them isnt very high haha.


shit.. when i get back, ill blaze a fatty at the reception area at ayala  haha.. honestly, what funding? Lol


----------



## Seaturtle (Oct 11, 2013)

skkkkettttchhhh hahaha. 20+ years in prison. Not worth the risk. Though i heard bribery was easy to do.


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 11, 2013)

Seaturtle said:


> skkkkettttchhhh hahaha. 20+ years in prison. Not worth the risk. Though i heard bribery was easy to do.


just be nice about it, and it always works, cops got better things to do than hassle potheads, they are much interested in the shab/meth pushers


----------



## Seaturtle (Oct 12, 2013)

"just be nice about it, and it always works, cops got better things to do than hassle potheads, they are much interested in the shab/meth pushers"

Be nice about it haha. Like what when they come over ask if they want a couple puffs and a straight connect for future need. One could only wish haha. Still before I get to smoke in ayala mall i gotta find some nice nugget to smoke .

Btw. how do you copy someones words and have it put in the box like you were doing earlier


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 12, 2013)

Seaturtle said:


> "just be nice about it, and it always works, cops got better things to do than hassle potheads, they are much interested in the shab/meth pushers"
> 
> Be nice about it haha. Like what when they come over ask if they want a couple puffs and a straight connect for future need. One could only wish haha. Still before I get to smoke in ayala mall i gotta find some nice nugget to smoke .
> 
> Btw. how do you copy someones words and have it put in the box like you were doing earlier


just click on the (REPLY WITH QUOTE) --bottom right of your screen~


----------



## Seaturtle (Oct 15, 2013)

cannawizard said:


> just click on the (REPLY WITH QUOTE) --bottom right of your screen~


Ah thanks so anyone know where to find some thats not sketchy?


----------



## bitchdiet (Oct 27, 2013)

Hi, anyone could share/sell me high grade weed? Beside from wanting getting high, I heard that it helps aid/treat sufferers of OCD and various autoimmune diseases such as Hashimoto's thyroiditis. I am a sufferer of both. I'm in rizal area but can meet you anywhere in manila. TIA


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 27, 2013)

I' am in the process of trying to setup something with the DDB to get a facility going for CBD/THCva farming~

Nothing for recreational users really (there is enough dealers out there to cover them) , we are just concentrating on creating botanical based meds~


----------



## beesaya (Nov 18, 2013)

Seaturtle, nag puyo pod ko sa guadalupe/banawa area sa Cebu. nangita pod ko anang kush. na a kay contac bai?


----------



## KushLyle (Nov 21, 2013)

Seaturtle said:


> skkkkettttchhhh hahaha. 20+ years in prison. Not worth the risk. Though i heard bribery was easy to do.


Been in the Philippines for a short tour to see sme promoted places. Cebu in Particular. Nice place, cheap prices but no weed. Heard it's a nightmare to be caught with weed there accdg to the tourist guide. Not worth the hassle.


----------



## KushLyle (Nov 21, 2013)

Any chance Marijuana can get legalized in Philippines? Must be exciting when you can smoke in them nice beaches


----------



## cannawizard (Nov 21, 2013)

honestly it should be legal there, the super typhoon missed all the politicians.. hoping for a bigger one so it gets them on the next go around~ J/K ~


----------



## Artz (Nov 24, 2013)

i need pot connections. i live here in the philippines, Q.C. area. send pm. thanks.


----------



## BoogNBuds (Jan 6, 2014)

Been to the Philippines 7 times, smoked weed only a few times there haha, my dad got some hash over there which was the purest I have seen
would like to see more of an industry over there!


----------



## pih1tero (Jan 12, 2014)

I'm selling vaporizers and vape accessories and parts here in the Philippines 


iolite WISPR 2 Black Vaporizer for P11,038
iolite WISPR 1 Brown Vaporizer for P10,950
iolite WISPR 1 Grape Vaporizer for P10,950
Arizer Solo Black Vaporizer for P11,440
Arizer Solo Silver Vaporizer for 11,440
Magic Flight Vaporizer for P5,760


All items are On-Hand. 

For Accessories and Parts, Orders and Inquiries, PM Me


----------



## fishhead20 (Jan 31, 2014)

There's some good green here in ph, just not so much on the market. Viet sativa, grown correctly is fabulous. 
Problem is the farmers dont care. What you buy in manila is hermaphodite herb riddled with seeds, stems, leaf and god knows what else.


----------



## Durtee sanchez (Feb 7, 2014)

Hey all, gonna be moving to malate manila soon, and gonna need some friends, coming home w some serious genetics and looking at the possibility of growing, anyone that can hook me up w some info and possibly kind, would be awesome
no good deed will be left undone


----------



## superdreadhead (Feb 17, 2014)

mao na ni ron... puro na ta ngita ani, paet


----------



## Durtee sanchez (Sep 24, 2014)

cannawizard said:


> Davao has Diablo OG.. ssshhhhh~


yo wiz, how can I contact you here in the phils? here in manila, desperate bro


----------



## Mr.Fajardo (Jan 7, 2015)

Anyone tried buying seeds from the internet? sayang kasi baka kuhanin lang ng customs dito sa pinas. TIA


----------



## cannawizard (Jan 11, 2015)

Mr.Fajardo said:


> Anyone tried buying seeds from the internet? sayang kasi baka kuhanin lang ng customs dito sa pinas. TIA


I'm pretty sure if you order from the right seed site, and they do "stealth" delivery, it should get past customs~ goodluck


----------



## Mr.Fajardo (Jan 13, 2015)

cannawizard said:


> I'm pretty sure if you order from the right seed site, and they do "stealth" delivery, it should get past customs~ goodluck


thanks for the reply. Do you recommend any seed bank?


----------



## cannawizard (Jan 16, 2015)

Mr.Fajardo said:


> thanks for the reply. Do you recommend any seed bank?


try attitude seedbank: https://www.cannabis-*seeds*-bank.co.uk/ , always got my order with no problems~


----------



## Cebucannabis (Jan 21, 2015)

marami naman dto sa pinas lalo na sa cebu


----------



## Cebucannabis (Jan 21, 2015)

The homegrown kush in Manila might be awesome, but it’s also pricey but here in cebu bruh yeah COIN-TOSS QUALITY


----------



## Cebucannabis (Jan 21, 2015)

im from cebu Urgello st. where i can buy good quality of weed?
where i can find purple kush here?


----------



## Cebucannabis (Jan 21, 2015)

Seaturtle said:


> skkkkettttchhhh hahaha. 20+ years in prison. Not worth the risk. Though i heard bribery was easy to do.


man made laws bruh haha


----------



## Cebucannabis (Jan 25, 2015)

i need weed dealer here in cebu area philippines


----------



## cannawizard (Jan 27, 2015)

Cebucannabis said:


> im from cebu Urgello st. where i can buy good quality of weed?
> where i can find purple kush here?


i doubt you will find real purple kush around cebu or manila (but you'll never know, goodluck looking).. even the "kush" i've found in manila isn't really kush but a good chronic-type strain.. if your really itching to find a hook, best place to try would be to hang around the bars with the cool kids in town~ 

#cheers


----------



## Cebucannabis (Mar 5, 2015)

i Like


----------



## Cebucannabis (Mar 15, 2015)

micknacksrx said:


> yeah i currently live in phils and yeah thers lot of schwag here, im from cebu. our weed is some kind of different i think. ther are four types of weed i tasted here in cebu. one was the purple bud. smelled like purple flowers.heavy medicinal body high. deep dark purple buds. another is a haze that really smells like mango. not that cut it in have and smell it mango smell. but a smell of a mango that is freshly picked. a sour piney sweet mango smell... im not sure bout the taste though. the other one was a skunk that smelled a little bit like pineapples and tasted a bit citrus fruity and sweet. then the ordinary hazes and skunks and kushes. now im growing an OG 18 from reserva privada. and one mango weed from cebu.


 im from CEBU (Urgello my specific place) but i dunno where to buy that kind of weed..pede ko mupalit nimu??


----------



## cannawizard (Mar 26, 2015)

micknacksrx said:


> yeah i currently live in phils and yeah thers lot of schwag here, im from cebu. our weed is some kind of different i think. ther are four types of weed i tasted here in cebu. one was the purple bud. smelled like purple flowers.heavy medicinal body high. deep dark purple buds. another is a haze that really smells like mango. not that cut it in have and smell it mango smell. but a smell of a mango that is freshly picked. a sour piney sweet mango smell... im not sure bout the taste though. the other one was a skunk that smelled a little bit like pineapples and tasted a bit citrus fruity and sweet. then the ordinary hazes and skunks and kushes. now im growing an OG 18 from reserva privada. and one mango weed from cebu.









that purple bud you mentioned sounds like the rare pheno from Kalinga, would be cool to get a cutting of that sativa~


----------



## Nikkoairplanes (Apr 18, 2015)

Hello how are you guys!! I'll be moving to Bohol on May 26 . All I smoke here in Vegas is medical weed so I was wondering if you guys can point me in the right direction to some good weed! And I hope I never again smoke shwag because gross haha . I don't know if this matters or not but I only know english


----------



## Vanagstaisokol (Apr 28, 2015)

hey guys just im looking for the best strains i can find here in the PH. i live in the south so if you know anyone thats got some really good stuff im willing to cash out for some bud, kush, or hash. peace


----------



## Cebucannabis (Apr 30, 2015)

Vanagstaisokol said:


> hey guys just im looking for the best strains i can find here in the PH. i live in the south so if you know anyone thats got some really good stuff im willing to cash out for some bud, kush, or hash. peace


CEBU? we have reddish here


----------



## Vanagstaisokol (May 7, 2015)

Cebucannabis said:


> CEBU? we have reddish here


i live in manila man not sure if i can fly to cebu any time soon


----------



## Vanagstaisokol (May 7, 2015)

Cebucannabis said:


> CEBU? we have reddish here


any way you can ship it to manila?


----------



## Cebucannabis (May 11, 2015)

nope..so dangerous, you know our rules here in our precious PH island


----------



## Cebucannabis (May 11, 2015)

Vanagstaisokol said:


> i live in manila man not sure if i can fly to cebu any time soon


just go cebu for vacation only, then if you like to puff i can help you.


----------



## Cebucannabis (May 12, 2015)

Vanagstaisokol said:


> hey guys just im looking for the best strains i can find here in the PH. i live in the south so if you know anyone thats got some really good stuff im willing to cash out for some bud, kush, or hash. peace


i have a friend in loway bohol, and he is in cebu ryt now for summer class he always bring weed and shabu in bohol u can contact him f u want but because of EL NINo i cant promise the same quality they harvested last march.


----------



## balloslife14 (May 20, 2015)

Can yall hook me up with a connect at bohol bro? Im arriving at june 13 and was wondering where I could get a hook up.


----------



## cannawizard (May 23, 2015)

Nikkoairplanes said:


> Hello how are you guys!! I'll be moving to Bohol on May 26 . All I smoke here in Vegas is medical weed so I was wondering if you guys can point me in the right direction to some good weed! And I hope I never again smoke shwag because gross haha . I don't know if this matters or not but I only know english


You better smoke as much as you can before coming back to PI, the majority of weed you'll run into will be "schwaggy"  , its not really the plants but the farmers, and its not like they are doing a bad job considering how hard it is to access any information on cannabis (unless you have access to the web-- most don't-- they live in remote areas because of the insane weed laws).. goodluck on finding a good source~


----------



## cannawizard (May 23, 2015)

Vanagstaisokol said:


> hey guys just im looking for the best strains i can find here in the PH. i live in the south so if you know anyone thats got some really good stuff im willing to cash out for some bud, kush, or hash. peace


If you want kush/chronic strains at butt-fck prices, manila (there are pockets of small indoor growers supplying the capital with decent weed, the rest of it is imported from US/UK)
If you want good hash, cebu/baguio (its pretty much everywhere in the PI, i got my first batch from a cop in manila.. Lol, gotta pay the bills)
If you want good local cannabis flowers, kalinga (for some reason, the locals in those mountains are doing a good job, tho most of the stuff is seeded since most of the local landrace strains are hermies)

#cheers


----------



## stinkydread (May 31, 2015)

guys, i need your help. i need to find some good medical cannabis for someone in the family who was just diagnosed with cancer. i live in davao, can any of you hook me up? i understand that i'm still new here but this is very urgent as i can't lose another member of my family due to cancer. please help. thank you.


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 2, 2015)

stinkydread said:


> guys, i need your help. i need to find some good medical cannabis for someone in the family who was just diagnosed with cancer. i live in davao, can any of you hook me up? i understand that i'm still new here but this is very urgent as i can't lose another member of my family due to cancer. please help. thank you.


Sorry to hear that, hope your family member pulls through. PI isn't really a good spot to be "open" about cannabis -- the mayor and his death squad has pretty much regressed the city into their little sandbox ... Your best bet is just to grow your own supply, and look into "juicing" cannabis-- smoking helps but you get more health/immune boost from juicing the plant~


#cheers


----------



## stinkydread (Jun 4, 2015)

it's such a bittersweet situation living in Davao for us dudes especially when someone dear truly needs this medicine. i've tried planting some old seeds many times already but they just don't sprout. it's really getting frustrating sometimes when i think about it.


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 4, 2015)

stinkydread said:


> it's such a bittersweet situation living in Davao for us dudes especially when someone dear truly needs this medicine. i've tried planting some old seeds many times already but they just don't sprout. it's really getting frustrating sometimes when i think about it.


I feel ya bruh, the situation does get very frustrating when its just a plant with medical benefits. I had the same problem with local seeds from PI not sprouting-- I think its because most of the seeds are premature or just not in good shape from how it was handled during the harvest-- Have you tried scarification (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scarification_(botany)), use the sand paper or knife method mentioned.. its pretty easy 

I also noticed more seeds germinating when I used some local fert (AMWAY Nutriplant SL or SD) --helps the seeds get a little push~ 

Goodluck


----------



## Southleaves (Jun 16, 2015)

Hey guys, could y'all help me out and hook me up with connects? im from the south. anywhere in manila would be great.


----------



## king lebron (Jun 24, 2015)

cannawizard said:


> I feel ya bruh, the situation does get very frustrating when its just a plant with medical benefits. I had the same problem with local seeds from PI not sprouting-- I think its because most of the seeds are premature or just not in good shape from how it was handled during the harvest-- Have you tried scarification (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scarification_(botany)), use the sand paper or knife method mentioned.. its pretty easy
> 
> I also noticed more seeds germinating when I used some local fert (AMWAY Nutriplant SL or SD) --helps the seeds get a little push~ I think there is a AMWAY store in Davao~
> 
> Goodluck



Im from Philippines man, i got some bagseeds from my last score, 2months ago, ive germinated it tissue paper method, this is my first grow so i did a lot of research about how-to's and just followed what most growers suggest, I've posted some pics below, week 1 - week 7 total of 49 days.     
Any comments, suggestions, tips, likes or dislikes, would be very much appreciated. 
Do you think i have a green hand?
Maybe? Lol this is my first grow man. Peace!

Pinoy ako mga ganja brothers. Lol reply naman ang mga noypi jan!!!??


----------



## king lebron (Jun 24, 2015)

Southleaves said:


> Hey guys, could y'all help me out and hook me up with connects? im from the south. anywhere in manila would be great.





stinkydread said:


> it's such a bittersweet situation living in Davao for us dudes especially when someone dear truly needs this medicine. i've tried planting some old seeds many times already but they just don't sprout. it's really getting frustrating sometimes when i think about it.


Bro check mo tong post ko sa taas.^^

im from isabela.


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 26, 2015)

king lebron said:


> Im from Philippines man, i got some bagseeds from my last score, 2months ago, ive germinated it tissue paper method, this is my first grow so i did a lot of research about how-to's and just followed what most growers suggest, I've posted some pics below, week 1 - week 7 total of 49 days. View attachment 3447097 View attachment 3447099 View attachment 3447101 View attachment 3447102 View attachment 3447119
> Any comments, suggestions, tips, likes or dislikes, would be very much appreciated.
> Do you think i have a green hand?
> Maybe? Lol this is my first grow man. Peace!
> Pinoy ako mga ganja brothers. Lol reply naman ang mga noypi jan!!!??


Congrats on your first grow 
From the pics your sativas look ok, I would suggest looking into the indoor forum section or lighting section for tips on what lights to use for vegging/bloom, CFL's are fine for veggin but for bloom you might get disappointed from the results (I would suggest incorporating sunlight in your grow, that is what I' am doing since its hard to source HPS/HID grow lights in pinas).. Anyone can develop "green hands", you just need diligence and practice


----------



## king lebron (Jun 27, 2015)

cannawizard said:


> Congrats on your first grow
> From the pics your sativas look ok, I would suggest looking into the indoor forum section or lighting section for tips on what lights to use for vegging/bloom, CFL's are fine for veggin but for bloom you might get disappointed from the results (I would suggest incorporating sunlight in your grow, that is what I' am doing since its hard to source HPS/HID grow lights in pinas).. Anyone can develop "green hands", you just need diligence and practice


Thanks for the help man, i think i would add more lights to it. I cant add some sunlight cause we have gardeners here and they might see it. Haha are u sure that my plants are sativas? I have Lst'ed them for micro grow. I want the smallest plant as possible, do u think i can switch it now to flowering stage? But before I'll switch I'll add more lights to it to have better buds. Thanks bro ill just wait again for your response.  peace!


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 28, 2015)

king lebron said:


> Thanks for the help man, i think i would add more lights to it. I cant add some sunlight cause we have gardeners here and they might see it. Haha are u sure that my plants are sativas? I have Lst'ed them for micro grow. I want the smallest plant as possible, do u think i can switch it now to flowering stage? But before I'll switch I'll add more lights to it to have better buds. Thanks bro ill just wait again for your response.  peace!View attachment 3449056View attachment 3449413


You mentioned the seeds you used were from bagseed( 90% of local strains are sativas in pinas--- i have yet to see indicas) And judging from how the fan leaves on your plants are long serrated fingers, its safe to bet its a sativa  , you can always grow your plants camouflaged in the backyard.. thats what i did, planted some ornamental and papaya plants around them, so people just walk by without even noticing they are there.. haha~ 

Yes, i would suggest adding some more CFLs in there before flowering, and try to take a quick trip into https://www.rollitup.org/f/cfl-fluorescent-lighting.75/ 

Also, from personal experience, our local sativas grow just a tad better under 10on/14off instead of the typical 12on/12off~ but feel free to choose whichever route, both work~

cheers


----------



## king lebron (Jul 2, 2015)

cannawizard said:


> You mentioned the seeds you used were from bagseed( 90% of local strains are sativas in pinas--- i have yet to see indicas) And judging from how the fan leaves on your plants are long serrated fingers, its safe to bet its a sativa  , you can always grow your plants camouflaged in the backyard.. thats what i did, planted some ornamental and papaya plants around them, so people just walk by without even noticing they are there.. haha~
> 
> Yes, i would suggest adding some more CFLs in there before flowering, and try to take a quick trip into https://www.rollitup.org/f/cfl-fluorescent-lighting.75/
> 
> ...





cannawizard said:


> You mentioned the seeds you used were from bagseed( 90% of local strains are sativas in pinas--- i have yet to see indicas) And judging from how the fan leaves on your plants are long serrated fingers, its safe to bet its a sativa , you can always grow your plants camouflaged in the backyard.. thats what i did, planted some ornamental and papaya plants around them, so people just walk by without even noticing they are there.. haha~
> 
> 
> Yes, i would suggest adding some more CFLs in there before flowering, and try to take a quick trip into https://www.rollitup.org/f/cfl-fluorescent-lighting.75/
> ...


Thanks man by the way i wanna show u some update on my plants. Ur the only one who's responding.haha


 8th week (from seedling stage to vegetative)



Pwede na ba ako mag switch to flowering stage? Height of plant to soil about 5in.(trained them using Lst). Do u speak tagalog or can u understand it? Hehe. Can i now go to flowering stage? I neee to determine if there's a male on my plants so i can remove it asap. I'll wait ur reply bro. Salamat


----------



## cannawizard (Jul 2, 2015)

Pwede na chon, lol  Always glad to help another islander~ try 36hrs of darkness when you flip the switch to bloom, should speed-up the sexing process by telling the plant its flower time 
My tagalog sucks, i always have locals tell me i give them "nosebleeds" with my accent haha~


----------



## king lebron (Jul 3, 2015)

u understand tagalog but u cant speak fluently? Englishan nalang tayo. Hahaha i need to change my bulb before switching to flower stage? Or i can change it later? Like 3 days after switch. Im excited to go to flowering stage but i still dont have the warmer bulbs for flower. Do u have any current grow journal? 

Ang bilis mo naman mag reply bro haha lagi ka ba online? U have fB or twitter or anything? Haha too many questions running on my mind i cant post here as quick as possible im only using my phone, and its hard to post while ur stoned,my battery will run out before i send my message hahaha.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 4, 2015)

hey @cannawizard good to see you around, thought you had vanished


----------



## cannawizard (Jul 4, 2015)

BarnBuster said:


> hey @cannawizard good to see you around, thought you had vanished


Nah, just got lost, and then got found.. Lol  Glad your still roaming these boards as well 

#cheers


----------



## cannawizard (Jul 4, 2015)

king lebron said:


> u understand tagalog but u cant speak fluently? Englishan nalang tayo. Hahaha i need to change my bulb before switching to flower stage? Or i can change it later? Like 3 days after switch. Im excited to go to flowering stage but i still dont have the warmer bulbs for flower. Do u have any current grow journal?
> 
> Ang bilis mo naman mag reply bro haha lagi ka ba online? U have fB or twitter or anything? Haha too many questions running on my mind i cant post here as quick as possible im only using my phone, and its hard to post while ur stoned,my battery will run out before i send my message hahaha.


yup.. i understand but i don't speak fluently, its amazing how other ppl can speak multiple languages, i'll stick to english.. the many slang(s) and profanities suite me haha~

you don't have to switch the bulbs right away, the cool white ones will suffice for now, then you can switch to "warmer" ones (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Color_temperature) ---from what i have noticed using CFLs in the past, its not really the color temp of the bulbs but how much (watts) in total = higher means bigger flowers , i dont have any current grow journals-- maybe in the future but at-the-moment i'm keeping everything private, not really in a "safe" place to be broadcasting cannabis grows 

No facebook or twitter , if you got questions, RIU is the perfect place for them


----------



## king lebron (Jul 4, 2015)

cannawizard said:


> yup.. i understand but i don't speak fluently, its amazing how other ppl can speak multiple languages, i'll stick to english.. the many slang(s) and profanities suite me haha~
> 
> you don't have to switch the bulbs right away, the cool white ones will suffice for now, then you can switch to "warmer" ones (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Color_temperature) ---from what i have noticed using CFLs in the past, its not really the color temp of the bulbs but how much (watts) in total = higher means bigger flowers , i dont have any current grow journals-- maybe in the future but at-the-moment i'm keeping everything private, not really in a "safe" place to be broadcasting cannabis grows
> 
> No facebook or twitter, tired of seeing retarded posts about selfies in the bathroom, updates in the gym, what food they are eating-- and shit like that..  if you got questions, RIU is the perfect place for them


Haha ok man. Akala ko kasi kailangan ng warmer bulb bago mag switch to flower stage, so ganito sana ang plano ko, before switching, for example tommorow,
ill turn off lights up to 36 hrs. Then the following day I'll start 12/12, 
after a week, ill add 2 more cfl(warm). 

Sa tingin mo ba ok yan gagawin ko?

I know that more watt= denser/better flower, but i just want to know if i can see pre-flowers even if i only use cool cfl(bluish). Para lang matanggal ko ang male plant before it pollinate the females. After that ill start adding more lights para mas efficient ang lighting ko sa flowering stage.


----------



## cannawizard (Jul 4, 2015)

king lebron said:


> Haha ok man. Akala ko kasi kailangan ng warmer bulb bago mag switch to flower stage, so ganito sana ang plano ko, before switching, for example tommorow,
> ill turn off lights up to 36 hrs. Then the following day I'll start 12/12,
> after a week, ill add 2 more cfl(warm).
> 
> ...


Sounds good~ if you are just doing it to "sex" your plants it should be fine, also, next time you can "sex" them earlier-- so you don't have to go thru the hassle of growing 8th week old plants, as soon as you hit the 5th node you can already do it  hope you get all females~


----------



## king lebron (Jul 4, 2015)

Ok man. So by switching them earlier like what u said at 4th or 5th node, can i already see pre flowers in a week or two?


----------



## cannawizard (Jul 8, 2015)

king lebron said:


> Ok man. So by switching them earlier like what u said at 4th or 5th node, can i already see pre flowers in a week or two?


5th - 7th node (it really falls under personal preference and who you are asking  -- but i never had a problem doing it at the 5th~

my bad for the late reply


----------



## Durtee sanchez (Jul 24, 2015)

yo wiz, been searching around for super soil suppliers here in the PI, any connects?


----------



## cannawizard (Jul 24, 2015)

Durtee sanchez said:


> yo wiz, been searching around for super soil suppliers here in the PI, any connects?


there are a lot of nurseries in pinas mixing their version(s) of "super soil", but its usually catered for ornamentals/local tropical plants, its not like in the states where they got brands made cannabis-specific..
from observation-- most of the plant nursery soil in pinas is pretty good and can grow cannabis.


----------



## cannawizard (Jul 24, 2015)

--i hope to find the purple pheno in the next batches of kalinga seeds, if not ~ keep on poppin' till its found lol.. #spacetrip


----------



## Cebucannabis (Jul 24, 2015)

cannawizard said:


> View attachment 3465627
> 
> --i hope to find the purple pheno in the next batches of kalinga seeds, if not ~ keep on poppin' till its found lol.. #spacetrip


YEAH SPREAD THE SEEDS HERE IN CEBU, WIZARD


----------



## king lebron (Jul 24, 2015)

cannawizard said:


> View attachment 3465627
> 
> --i hope to find the purple pheno in the next batches of kalinga seeds, if not ~ keep on poppin' till its found lol.. #spacetrip


Man what strain is that? I have a bagseed grown indoors its been 2 weeks flowering i confirmed its a female, trained it to be low and bushy what can u say about my grow? Can it look like your picture above? I hope so. Hehe do u live here in the Philippines?


----------



## king lebron (Jul 24, 2015)

king lebron said:


> Man what strain is that? I have a bagseed grown indoors its been 2 weeks flowering i confirmed its a female, trained it to be low and bushy what can u say about my grow? Can it look like your picture above? I hope so. Hehe do u live here in the Philippines?


----------



## Durtee sanchez (Jul 30, 2015)

Yo Cannawiz, can you please hit me up w your website info or nursery info so I can swing by and speak to you? I see that we have Loam soil here, and from what I read, its a mix of clay and sand and soil which does well w water and nutrient retention, but may have issues w oxygen absorption...please let me know....


----------



## king lebron (Aug 2, 2015)

Durtee sanchez said:


> Yo Cannawiz, can you please hit me up w your website info or nursery info so I can swing by and speak to you? I see that we have Loam soil here, and from what I read, its a mix of clay and sand and soil which does well w water and nutrient retention, but may have issues w oxygen absorption...please let me know....


Yo bro r u also here in Philippines? Pinoy ka din ba? Can u check out my sativa flowering for 2nd week growing under 100w cfl, is it good enough? Or does it look like its growing slow para sa 2 weeks?

 
Bagseed


----------



## Durtee sanchez (Aug 2, 2015)

That looks good for two weeks under cfl, I would start training that a little and switch to something a little stronger than 100watt....


----------



## Cebucannabis (Aug 8, 2015)

king lebron said:


> Yo bro r u also here in Philippines? Pinoy ka din ba? Can u check out my sativa flowering for 2nd week growing under 100w cfl, is it good enough? Or does it look like its growing slow para sa 2 weeks?
> 
> View attachment 3470857
> Bagseed


OKAY na yan pang starterpack bro ayus..indoor lang ba yan?


----------



## king lebron (Aug 9, 2015)

Yes parekoy! Hahaha sa wakas may nakita din ako pinoy dto sa rollitup nice one. Haha, meron ka ba current grow journal? Ang hirap kasi i compare ng halaman ko sa mga pictures nila, start na ng 4th week nila ngaun August 9, anu masasabi mo bro? Hehe ang haba ng mga budsites pero wala pang bud formation, tuloy pa din ang pag tangkad nya malapit ng hindi magkasya sa cabinet. Hahaha. Mag post ako pictures mamaya low battery na. Btw im stoned right now food trip haha


----------



## Cebucannabis (Aug 11, 2015)

from Cebu nga pala ako dilang obvious, meron ako pero mas maganda sayo outdoor kac sa akin experiment lang kung baga ..mga 3-4 mos yata yun sa akin sativa din, ang buds sa akin nasa ibabaw lang hugis buntot ng pusa pero sa baba ala ng buds, ayus yan sau maraming buds yan lahat ng stalk cguru mgkaroon. update ka dto kung mg start na


----------



## king lebron (Aug 13, 2015)

yow bro copy,pasted ko lng ito, nag post din kc aq sa ibang forum, 

heres my update entering 4th week of flowering, why do the buds/budsites look like stretching? And the budsites(along the nodes of the entire stalk) still dont have pistils forming, they are just stretching, the buds look like they are growing longer. Also, on top of the colas, i still dont see any pistils, just new leaf growth, Do this look normal to you? 

Madaming buds, tama nga ang sabi mo bro, lahat ng stalks. Pero bakit humahaba yung mga buds ? Ganoon ba talaga sa simula? Tingin mo bro healthy ba ang tanim ko? 4 weeks na sya ngayon from flowering,


----------



## king lebron (Aug 13, 2015)

king lebron said:


> yow bro copy,pasted ko lng ito, nag post din kc aq sa ibang forum,
> 
> heres my update entering 4th week of flowering, why do the buds/budsites look like stretching? And the budsites(along the nodes of the entire stalk) still dont have pistils forming, they are just stretching, the buds look like they are growing longer. Also, on top of the colas, i still dont see any pistils, just new leaf growth, Do this look normal to you?
> 
> Madaming buds, tama nga ang sabi mo bro, lahat ng stalks. Pero bakit humahaba yung mga buds ? Ganoon ba talaga sa simula? Tingin mo bro healthy ba ang tanim ko? 4 weeks na sya ngayon from flowering,


----------



## king lebron (Aug 13, 2015)

cannawizard said:


> 5th - 7th node (it really falls under personal preference and who you are asking  -- but i never had a problem doing it at the 5th~
> 
> my bad for the late reply


what's up cannawizard, here's my update entering 4th week of flowering, why do the buds/budsites look like stretching? And the budsites(along the nodes of the entire stalk) still dont have pistils forming, they are just stretching, the buds look like they are growing longer. Also, on top of the colas, i still dont see any pistils, just new leaf growth, Do this look normal to you?


----------



## Cebucannabis (Aug 24, 2015)

i know that feeling bro haha u really want to light it desperately haha


----------



## Durtee sanchez (Aug 26, 2015)

its too hot.... your humidity levels are too high, or maybe your lights are too high that they are stretching for them.... check temp and humidity and lower lights to about 5-7 inches above the canopy


----------



## king lebron (Aug 26, 2015)

Durtee sanchez said:


> its too hot.... your humidity levels are too high, or maybe your lights are too high that they are stretching for them.... check temp and humidity and lower lights to about 5-7 inches above the canopy


Maybe its not too hot cause my grow room is in my bedroom that has AC. I set my AC temp to 18-20 and im only using cfl, bulbs are also close to the top like 1-2inches.

Ive heard that having an AC at your grow room will keep the humidity low about 30-40% am i right? So what seems to be the problem?

Do i have a bad strain that will take 15-20 weeks to finish, or something else? Its been 6 weeks flowering, and i dont mind counting the flowering weeks cause im tired of not seeing buds,i may have light leak the past 4 weeks so now im considering my plant is just flowering(now without light leak)for 2 weeks.

the leaves just keep growing and the supposedly bud sites are not having actual buds, just new leaf growth all over, but every new leaf growth has pistils too, what is happening? 

Here's the recent photo of it


Closeup pic,

pistils growing every node of the plant so definitely its a female (not sure if it will turn to be hermie later on, i wish it wont)

Picture of the top, 
 

As u can see, it doesn't ha e flowers/pistils on top, only new leaf growth, 

any comments suggestions on what should i do, thanks


----------



## Cebucannabis (Aug 27, 2015)

One of Cebu's strain (not from balamban), anyone tried smoke a weed color green here in PI especially those pepz live in CEBU, i mean the stuff they usually smoke in movie or music video.


----------



## Cebucannabis (Aug 27, 2015)

How did you post the full pic directly?




king lebron said:


> Maybe its not too hot cause my grow room is in my bedroom that has AC. I set my AC temp to 18-20 and im only using cfl, bulbs are also close to the top like 1-2inches.
> 
> Ive heard that having an AC at your grow room will keep the humidity low about 30-40% am i right? So what seems to be the problem?
> 
> ...


----------



## king lebron (Aug 29, 2015)

Cebucannabis said:


> How did you post the full pic directly?


May option naman sa baba nakalagay thumbnail or full pic, click mo full pic tapos okay na. Dto lang ako nag upload sa phone, ewan ko kung iba directions pag sa pc


----------



## king lebron (Aug 29, 2015)

Cebucannabis said:


> How did you post the full pic directly?


Anu sa tingin mo problema sa halaman ko bro?


----------



## Cebucannabis (Aug 29, 2015)

king lebron said:


> Anu sa tingin mo problema sa halaman ko bro?


wala naman cguru, ayus naman, sana nga lang female yan.


----------



## king lebron (Aug 29, 2015)

Cebucannabis said:


> wala naman cguru, ayus naman, sana nga lang female yan.


Female na sir confirmed na 6 weeks na yan simula nag switch ako ng 12/12lighting nadelay lang ng 3 weeks at may light leak ako pero inayos ko na at 2 weeks na walang light leaks.kaya cguro delayed ang budding


----------



## Cebucannabis (Oct 4, 2015)

this stuff is worth 200pesos. Im from cebu city, i have bought that yesterday


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Oct 4, 2015)

I had a plant that did this before. A defoliated sativa that accidentally got re-vegged during second week of flower, i let it veg out again and flower again and the stretch was insane, after 4 weeks of 12/12(11/13 actually) i finally seen small buds growing. The plant ended up having pollen sacks under most bud sites lol i was disgusted.


----------



## king lebron (Oct 4, 2015)

SPLFreak808 said:


> I had a plant that did this before. A defoliated sativa that accidentally got re-vegged during second week of flower, i let it veg out again and flower again and the stretch was insane, after 4 weeks of 12/12(11/13 actually) i finally seen small buds growing. The plant ended up having pollen sacks under most bud sites lol i was disgusted.



Haha ok man, im okay with that as long as it will still grow buds, did your plant still grew buds after that flower-reveg-flower again? Buds with some seeds?


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Oct 4, 2015)

king lebron said:


> Haha ok man, im okay with that as long as it will still grow buds, did your plant still grew buds after that flower-reveg-flower again? Buds with some seeds?


Yes it did, but i yanked them away from the girls and neglected it.


----------



## king lebron (Oct 4, 2015)

SPLFreak808 said:


> Yes it did, but i yanked them away from the girls and neglected it.


When do you think my plant will be finished?


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Oct 4, 2015)

king lebron said:


> When do you think my plant will be finished?


Not sure. Could be anything wrong


----------



## king lebron (Oct 6, 2015)

SPLFreak808 said:


> Not sure. Could be anything wrong


Here she is right now


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Oct 6, 2015)

king lebron said:


> Here she is right now
> 
> 
> View attachment 3515219 View attachment 3515220


Maybe too much nitrogen?


----------



## king lebron (Oct 6, 2015)

If i cut this plant right now, and dried it like how they usually dry cannabis then cured it on a jar ( if that's even possible knowing i only got leaves) is it worth a try? Will the leaves be sticky like those real buds would be? 

I've tried to smoke her fan leaves when i trim them, gets me a little stoned(but i think thats only in my mind, lol


----------



## king lebron (Oct 6, 2015)

My seeds came from an outdoor plant, on a marijuana farm and grew like 6 ft tall. Is it possible to grow its seeds indoors and make it smaller than the mother plant that is a landrace sativa.


----------



## fandango (Oct 9, 2015)

king lebron said:


> If i cut this plant right now, and dried it like how they usually dry cannabis then cured it on a jar ( if that's even possible knowing i only got leaves) is it worth a try? Will the leaves be sticky like those real buds would be?
> 
> I've tried to smoke her fan leaves when i trim them, gets me a little stoned(but i think thats only in my mind, lol


No use in smoking that plant now...let her grow another 60 days


----------



## fandango (Oct 9, 2015)

Say hello to my buddies in the living in cebu forum


----------



## GreatGatsbycannabis (Oct 9, 2015)

fandango said:


> Say hello to my buddies in the living in cebu forum


boring there


----------



## fandango (Oct 9, 2015)

GreatGatsbycannabis said:


> boring there


 It was ok in the dirty kitchen...
and when old ...Fanboat was there.


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 21, 2015)

king lebron said:


> Here she is right now
> 
> 
> View attachment 3515219 View attachment 3515220


Are you sure you're keeping it in the dark for an uninterrupted twelve-thirteen hours every day? It looks like it's still getting too much light to flower.


----------



## cannawizard (Nov 15, 2015)

#Kalinga , true sativas are now my "top shelf" favs, yea kush gives that awesome whole body feel.. but if you want to experience cosmic mental highs-- try true sats, "nam myoho renge kyo".. Lol


----------



## Wellness Warrior (Nov 23, 2015)

cannawizard said:


> Sorry to hear that, hope your family member pulls through. Davao isn't really a good spot to be "open" about cannabis -- the mayor and his death squad has pretty much regressed the city into their little sandbox ... Your best bet is just to grow your own supply, and look into "juicing" cannabis-- smoking helps but you get more health/immune boost from juicing the plant~
> 
> 
> #cheers


Cannawizard, my best friend is in Toledo and is fighting Stage 3 Ovarian CA. She is currently in the hospital in the city. I have been looking for people who can sell us INDICA seeds or plants in the area. We intend to make cannabis oil out of it. I hope you can help us. Thank you. Awaiting your response.


----------



## Wellness Warrior (Nov 23, 2015)

Hello, everyone. My best friend and her family are currently looking for indica seeds or plants in Cebu. My best friend is fighting ovarian cancer and is currently in the hospital. She has been following natural therapies and has not done chemo. However, she's got fluids in her lungs and has been in and out of the hospital because of this. We do not have any plans to do the toxic conventional therapy. We are really desperate to find people who can help us find the plant, so we could make cannabis oil (like Rick Simpson's). Please help us. Thank you very much.


----------



## cannawizard (Nov 24, 2015)

Wellness Warrior said:


> Cannawizard, my best friend is in Toledo and is fighting Stage 3 Ovarian CA. She is currently in the hospital in the city. I have been looking for people who can sell us INDICA seeds or plants in the area. We intend to make cannabis oil out of it. I hope you can help us. Thank you. Awaiting your response.


Due to the "legalities" of this plant & the pathetic draconian laws attached to it, the only way I can help is by: 

- Have you tried using the local landrace strains grown around Cebu? RSO does not need to be made with indicas only, you can also make RSO with sativas. I am assuming the you want only indicas because of the CBD factor but cannabis has other cancer fighting compounds that have yet to be studied and put under the spotlight.. 
"_Cannabis_ plants produce a unique family of terpeno-phenolic compounds called cannabinoids, which produce the "high" one experiences from consuming marijuana. There are 483 identifiable chemical constituents known to exist in the cannabis plant,[24] and at least 85 different cannabinoids have been isolated from the plant." --Wiki (terpenoids & other compounds which also have not been addressed)

- Concerning the seeds, have you tried herbies or attitude seeds? (which are online cannabis seed retailers) just google those names and you should find what you are looking for. Both deliver internationally, and a more sure fire way is to order the seeds and have someone from the states bring them over since the PI likes to go through mail here (but I am not condoning these practices, these are just some stories I heard online , it would be a shame people breaking these piece of shit laws)

- If you need further assistance, feel free to send me a private message 

Again.. it really breaks my heart that your family member is suffering, I have been there.. lost 3 family members and 2 close friends from various cancers-- and none of the conventional "medically approved" therapies worked-- IMO they got worse after they started those treatments.. godspeed~


----------



## Wellness Warrior (Nov 24, 2015)

cannawizard said:


> Due to the "legalities" of this plant & the pathetic draconian laws attached to it, the only way I can help is by:
> 
> - Have you tried using the local landrace strains grown around Cebu? RSO does not need to be made with indicas only, you can also make RSO with sativas. I am assuming the you want only indicas because of the CBD factor but cannabis has other cancer fighting compounds that have yet to be studied and put under the spotlight..
> "_Cannabis_ plants produce a unique family of terpeno-phenolic compounds called cannabinoids, which produce the "high" one experiences from consuming marijuana. There are 483 identifiable chemical constituents known to exist in the cannabis plant,[24] and at least 85 different cannabinoids have been isolated from the plant." --Wiki (terpenoids & other compounds which also have not been addressed)
> ...



Hello, Cannawizard! Thank you for your reply! I have been waiting for you or other members to chime in. Thank you so much for a glimmer of hope. To be honest, we don't have any lead at the moment. My best friend's father found dried leaves and is having a hard time looking for the fresh plants. We have very little knowledge of these things, and we have just started searching online. I actually did not know that Sativas could be used as well; I have just read on RS website that it should be Indica because the patient is supposed to relax and sleep. I have also read on this site that the seeds could be bought online. I am happy to know that. However, we're hoping that we could find plants to make the oil first, then procure the seeds later. I was wondering if you know some connections/people in Cebu who could help us. 

Sorry to hear about your family members and close friends. It is indeed heartbreaking to see our loved ones suffer because of ignorance and greed. And, yes, I do not want them to take the toxic conventional route. 

Cannawizard, how do I send you a private message? Thank you so much for your help. It greatly matters at this point. God bless. Waiting for your response.


----------



## Wellness Warrior (Nov 24, 2015)

Cebucannabis said:


> One of Cebu's strain (not from balamban), anyone tried smoke a weed color green here in PI especially those pepz live in CEBU, i mean the stuff they usually smoke in movie or music video.


Hello, CebuCannabis. I would like to know if you are selling plants or seeds in Cebu. My best friend who lives in Toledo is suffering from late stages of ovarian cancer. We are desperately looking for people who have access to plants/seeds. We intend to make Cannabis oil out of the plants. Thank you for your help. Awaiting your response.


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 27, 2015)

Good luck to everyone trying to find medicine for gravely ill family members... and finding themselves having to dodge their government. These stories always make me hurt for the victims and burn for those who would write- nevermind enforce- mindless, stupid, DEADLY laws.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 30, 2015)

For me with your present situation I wouldnt be waiting for people to chime in. Get online and order the seeds from attitude seedbank or herbies, stealth shipping, and get those seeds planted.....Of course it will be great if someone comes back with plants locally but why wait?


----------



## TWS (Nov 30, 2015)

yea, why wait for someone to tug you off when you can do it yourself ?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 30, 2015)

cannawizard said:


> View attachment 3543130
> 
> #Kalinga , true sativas are now my "top shelf" favs, yea kush gives that awesome whole body feel.. but if you want to experience cosmic mental highs-- try true sats, "nam myoho renge kyo".. Lol


@cannawizard looks fukin awesome. Love some sativas


----------



## LOYDINCEBU (Dec 8, 2015)

Shout out to CEBUCANNABIS. Cebu's local sativa sometimes it is not always the look as long it will fvck you up


----------



## LOYDINCEBU (Dec 8, 2015)

cannawizard said:


> View attachment 3543130
> 
> #Kalinga , true sativas are now my "top shelf" favs, yea kush gives that awesome whole body feel.. but if you want to experience cosmic mental highs-- try true sats, "nam myoho renge kyo".. Lol


 Canna is possible to buy from seeds from you cuz everythin i have here is only our local sativa seeds, i want another variety to grow.


----------



## LOYDINCEBU (Dec 9, 2015)

HARVEST TIME "CEBUCANNABIS"


----------



## cannawizard (Dec 9, 2015)

LOYDINCEBU said:


> Canna is possible to buy from seeds from you cuz everythin i have here is only our local sativa seeds, i want another variety to grow.


I'm not selling seeds, still learning the basics of breeding--etc (but maybe in the future, who knows) 
Nice harvest.. she looks like a hybrid, never seen a pure landrace sat with leaves like that.. but then again i haven't seen all pure sativas so i could be wrong 

Frosty colas, enjoy~


----------



## LOYDINCEBU (Dec 9, 2015)

cannawizard said:


> I'm not selling seeds, still learning the basics of breeding--etc (but maybe in the future, who knows)
> Nice harvest.. she looks like a hybrid, never seen a pure landrace sat with leaves like that.. but then again i haven't seen all pure sativas so i could be wrong
> 
> Frosty colas, enjoy~


i got this seed from kalinga the problem is no seed i cant produce another one, cloning is not workin. thats why i want another good seeds hope i can find purple like yours, thanks


----------



## LOYDINCEBU (Dec 12, 2015)

time to roll  mga bisaya CEBU


----------



## skank it up' (Apr 19, 2016)

travelling by boat and bus in Philippines? any sniffo dogs? or checks ?


----------



## LOYDINCEBU (Apr 20, 2016)

skank it up' said:


> travelling by boat and bus in Philippines? any sniffo dogs? or checks ?


SAFE man except riding big bird


----------



## Mahatma Gandhia (May 25, 2016)

Guys I'm going to Bohol this weekend. I know this is desperate, any chance that I could buy a little weed for my stay. Too scared to fly with it. Thanks for your help!


----------



## LOYDINCEBU (May 25, 2016)

Mahatma Gandhia said:


> Guys I'm going to Bohol this weekend. I know this is desperate, any chance that I could buy a little weed for my stay. Too scared to fly with it. Thanks for your help!


IF YOU HAVE I CAN HELP YOU BUT YOU KNOW IS ALRTEADY DANGEROUSE CUZ ORF OUR NEW ELECT CITY MAYOR JUST PLAY SAFE


----------



## iskatero19 (Jul 23, 2016)

http://rollitup.org/t/ace-kalinga-ph-local-strain-seeds-from-kalinga-apayao-philippines.910540/page-3


----------



## carlG (Nov 23, 2016)

hi guys im new here, im from talisay cebu.im looking for someone that i could hook me with some good grass.. pls p.m me about it. it would be very much appreciated.

thanks.


----------



## Bearleatha (Jan 28, 2017)

micknacksrx said:


> yeah i currently live in phils and yeah thers lot of schwag here, im from cebu. our weed is some kind of different i think. ther are four types of weed i tasted here in cebu. one was the purple bud. smelled like purple flowers.heavy medicinal body high. deep dark purple buds. another is a haze that really smells like mango. not that cut it in have and smell it mango smell. but a smell of a mango that is freshly picked. a sour piney sweet mango smell... im not sure bout the taste though. the other one was a skunk that smelled a little bit like pineapples and tasted a bit citrus fruity and sweet. then the ordinary hazes and skunks and kushes. now im growing an OG 18 from reserva privada. and one mango weed from cebu.





Cebucannabis said:


> i have a friend in loway bohol, and he is in cebu ryt now for summer class he always bring weed and shabu in bohol u can contact him f u want but because of EL NINo i cant promise the same quality they harvested last march.


Im in cebu now, how can i contact you sir?


----------



## neptunex (Feb 26, 2017)

anyone hook me up with some kush?? ill be all over cebu march 8th for 5 days...


----------



## jh007 (May 7, 2017)

Anyone have a connect/contact in Davao? Prefer to get oil or something to vape...much appreciated.


----------



## Jayjaykush (Oct 11, 2018)

micknacksrx said:


> yeah i currently live in phils and yeah thers lot of schwag here, im from cebu. our weed is some kind of different i think. ther are four types of weed i tasted here in cebu. one was the purple bud. smelled like purple flowers.heavy medicinal body high. deep dark purple buds. another is a haze that really smells like mango. not that cut it in have and smell it mango smell. but a smell of a mango that is freshly picked. a sour piney sweet mango smell... im not sure bout the taste though. the other one was a skunk that smelled a little bit like pineapples and tasted a bit citrus fruity and sweet. then the ordinary hazes and skunks and kushes. now im growing an OG 18 from reserva privada. and one mango weed from cebu.


Do you have any seeds? Im looking to cross some


----------



## Montuno (Nov 18, 2018)

cannawizard said:


> View attachment 3543130
> 
> #Kalinga , true sativas are now my "top shelf" favs, yea kush gives that awesome whole body feel.. but if you want to experience cosmic mental highs-- try true sats, "nam myoho renge kyo".. Lol


Beatifull...
A *Kalinga Filipina* green geno growed in Spain by *Aeritos*(Tropical Seeds):



Montuno said:


> *Phillippines' Kalinga; *little outdoor pot by *Aeros* aka *Aeritos*:
> 
> Hembra:
> 
> ...


----------



## Montuno (Nov 18, 2018)

Cebucannabis said:


> this stuff is worth 200pesos. Im from cebu city, i have bought that yesterdayView attachment 3513695


Hi!
How much € or $ are 200 Pesos Filipinos? How much grames? N how about the weed quality?
Salud.


----------



## Montuno (Nov 18, 2018)

cannawizard said:


> I'm not selling seeds, still learning the basics of breeding--etc (but maybe in the future, who knows)
> Nice harvest.. she looks like a hybrid, never seen a pure landrace sat with leaves like that.. but then again i haven't seen all pure sativas so i could be wrong
> 
> Frosty colas, enjoy~


Yeah, it looks like a hybrid to me too... But his/her first pic looks like a real pure sativa, anyway... Are two diferent strains, LoydinCebu?:



LOYDINCEBU said:


> Shout out to CEBUCANNABIS. Cebu's local sativa sometimes it is not always the look as long it will fvck you upView attachment 3559665


----------



## Groweed420 (Apr 16, 2021)

hi, looking to grow. any source for kush in the philippines?


----------



## Montague (Aug 11, 2021)

You guys are so lucky to have pure sativas growing there - please don't contaminate it with kush and other indicas from abroad.


----------



## Belle1989 (Jun 24, 2022)

Jayjaykush said:


> Do you have any seeds? Im looking to cross some


Hi guys I am new here and I will be visiting in the philippines and my friend is Rasta and smoke weed is their any for sale in Cebu area?


----------

